# Look what I found at work



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a dog groomer and I work in the back garden of a large house, and the other day I found this flying round the front room.



















As you can probably tell its a Jay, and i spent the best part of a very entertaining hour trying to catch it.

Now I have only ever seen one of these from a distance when I was a kid.
Are there many around, and has anyone else seen one?
They truly are beautiful birds close up.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

a well spent hour imo :lol2: i carnt say ive seen one in my town but when i visited kielder forest a while back i spotted a few, i never realised they were that big, stunning birds though : victory:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

they are found across most of britain, but are very shy members of the corvid family, more often heard then seen,


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Aye I've seen a few of them 
Absolutely stunning birds, especially in flight as it really shows the bright blue of the wings


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

wow!

they are usually pretty shy birds and the only time i have seen one remotely close was when it was attacking a cat that had ventured close to its nest!

they are coming into towns more now, like their cousins the magpies did years ago.

what a great experience to see one that close.

Jays are one of the great tree planters, especially oaks. they cache acorns, but some get forgotten and the acorn gets its stab at life.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

WE have these outside our flat all the time I think they are lovely to watch as they feed and go about their business


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

laurencea said:


> wow!
> 
> they are usually pretty shy birds and the only time i have seen one remotely close was when it was attacking a cat that had ventured close to its nest!
> 
> ...


Yeah - a few years back you'd never get near a Jay normally, now we have them in our garden and I see them at the roadside like those :censor:'d Maggies....

Lovely Birds, very easily recognisable 'squawk' too - especially if they aint happy about something! 

Bet that was fun to catch btw OP !


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

i remember finding the blue and black feather of a jay when i was little on a walk with my grandad and he told me it was from a jay... loved that feather... took it to school for like a show and tell... ahhh memories
:lol2:


----------



## Amazon58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very beautiful, what a find!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

What a pretty bird


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Getting very common round my way. I saw 7 flying one behind another a couple of weeks ago. Yes they are pretty birds but remember they are corvids and not at all good for our smaller bird species.


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> Getting very common round my way. I saw 7 flying one behind another a couple of weeks ago. Yes they are pretty birds but remember they are corvids and not at all good for our smaller bird species.


It is not a question of corvids being good or bad for smaller species,rather they are both part of a complex evolutionary process witch inpart involves preditor prey dinamiks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

What are you going to do with it?


----------

